# shark bite saves the day!



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Excavator hit a 1/2" underground gas line today while I was inside doing some finishing. I came outside, cut it with my pex cutters and put on a 1/2" SB shutoff (minus the inner sleeve) and got back to work. 30 minutes later Terasen (local gas supplier) shows up and is disappointed that someone stopped the flow of gas without the proper equipment. Fire dept. shows up too and says "good job, see you later". Gas line was maybe 2" below grade.....good job Can. Power & Utility. <---- You guys suck.

The point of this story is that Shark bites have their place in this world!
Thanks Cash Acme!


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Excavator hit a 1/2" underground gas line today while I was inside doing some finishing. I came outside, cut it with my pex cutters and put on a 1/2" SB shutoff (minus the inner sleeve) and got back to work. 30 minutes later Terasen (local gas supplier) shows up and is disappointed that someone stopped the flow of gas without the proper equipment. Fire dept. shows up too and says "good job, see you later". Gas line was maybe 2" below grade.....good job Can. Power & Utility. <---- You guys suck.
> 
> The point of this story is that Shark bites have their place in this world!
> Thanks Cash Acme!


I didn't think SB were allowed on gas:blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*DID NoT KNOW THIS*

I did not know that you could use a sharkbite on gas lines.....

what kind of pipe was this again....
some sort of pex line that is ok with gas
and you took out the inner sleeve...too???




they do work pretty well, I am getting lazy because of them.
would rather use a sharkbite end cap rather than bring in all the
soldering equipment...


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Do not use with natural gas, propane, fuel oil or any other fluid, chemical or product. SharkBite PEX tubing (non oxygen barrier) is for use 

_with potable __water only _and is not approved or intended for any other use.​





That is straight from.....http://www.cashacme.com/_images/pdf_downloads/products/sharkbite/SB_PEX_Install.pdf​​


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

luv2plumb said:


> I didn't think SB were allowed on gas:blink:


I think zip ties, plastic bags and duct tape are approved when you have a spewing gas line and don't know where to shut it off at :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the gas company fixed it right, the SB was just a temp fix till they showed up. Am I right?

As for the gas line in question, probably yellow plastic.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

goo quick fix.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> I'm pretty sure the gas company fixed it right, the SB was just a temp fix till they showed up. Am I right?
> 
> As for the gas line in question, probably yellow plastic.


The way he has it worded makes me think they left as is......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I suppose it would work , cant see why it would not
as long as it was some low pressure line...

as long as my insurance company isnt the one in a ringer next year when the place catches fire and burns down..... 

 its ok with me..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good way to neutralize a dangerous situation... :thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Tell me they didn't leave the SB and go home.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Tell me they didn't leave the SB and go home.


I think the Fire Department did but I doubt the gas company did... :whistling2:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Curious, with a working pressure of 180 psi and 200* rating, what would be so bad? Now don't get me wrong i wouldn't use one except as here in an emergency, but why wouldn't it work. I guess they didn't get the rating.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I should have been more clear. It was a temporary fix, yellow poly pipe. They thermofused it properly and put it at an appropriate depth. The 1/2" SB BV was absconded with however. @ TITAN, I dont see why it wouldnt work?? Deff not the same durable construction as continental brand fittings. This was the first time I used SB on pex. Good to know.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Also remember with poly you can squeeze it down with a clamp or vise grips for a temp shut-off...gas co. here uses wooden clamp.


----------



## Studman420 (Dec 4, 2010)

You must of felt like a hero? Props for the quick thinking and fix for a temp. SB it's good but how long will it really last?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been installing gas risers for years that are essentially a shark bite. They just call them a stab fitting. :yes:

I think Permaset makes them.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

DIZ said:


> I should have been more clear. It was a temporary fix, yellow poly pipe. They thermofused it properly and put it at an appropriate depth. The 1/2" SB BV was absconded with however. @ TITAN, I dont see why it wouldnt work?? Deff not the same durable construction as continental brand fittings. This was the first time I used SB on pex. Good to know.


Glad you cleared that up.....way to think on your feet:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Perfection-Schwank makes the ones our gas company uses. Much like a sharkbite, but the ends are required to be chamfered. They use a vicegrip type tool with extensions that look like chopsticks. There's another coupling they use has to be crimped to close.

I have found them repaired with flare unions.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Also remember with poly you can squeeze it down with a clamp or vise grips for a temp shut-off...gas co. here uses wooden clamp.


Just make sure it is poly and not extrube, they look exactly alike but extrube is aluminum tube covered in poly, it doesn't unclamp.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

wal-rich offers yellow poly pipe. great for pool heaters. cut, chamfer, stab!


----------

